# All you look 566 seat haters!



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

When my wife bought me my look 566 a year and a half ago... I knew I had to have a new seat. I loved the Fizik ariones I had on my other bikes..but I had to stick with the stock seat for awhile she said... then awhile turned into longer....18 months later, I can't stand to ride my fizik seat. I love the san marco Ponza.

So.. any of you who have ripped the stock ponza (in white) off your bike for new seat.. mine is showing some age.. maybe we can work out a deal. I know you hate clutter in your garage.


----------



## kitskartt (Aug 10, 2009)

I still have one, just came off my BMC Road Racer... Just replace it with an SLR
Maybe 10 rides on it...


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

My buddy still has his and never rode it. 
I think he wants $3200.00 for it though..


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

I'd give you mine for free but it came with selle italia XO, not the ponza. Maybe I would have liked that one better?


----------



## adamssss (Mar 22, 2010)

i have a 2009 566 coming on tuesday, it'll have a brand new saddle. PM me if you're interested. 

edit: shoot i'm on wrong account, PM "louisssss"


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

Weav said:


> I'd give you mine for free but it came with selle italia XO, not the ponza. Maybe I would have liked that one better?


i noticed some 2008/2009 Look 566's came with Selle Italia, and some others came with San Marco saddles. Who decides what saddle goes on what bike?


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

LOUISSSSS said:


> i noticed some 2008/2009 Look 566's came with Selle Italia, and some others came with San Marco saddles. Who decides what saddle goes on what bike?


My guess is that the Selle Italia came on the early releases and then they changed vendors or something midway thru the year and started specing them with the San Marco.


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

I have to admit, the San Marco Ponza that came with my CAAD has been, in a word, outstanding!

Totally see how you love it.

Surely there are more than a few on flea bay? Otherwise they should not cost much at all from a lbs?


----------

